
Getting USB car audio working in a 2013 Honda Civic EX - purpleidea
https://purpleidea.com/blog/2020/08/11/usb-car-audio-in-a-civic/
======
numpad0
> Why didn't I buy an electric car?

> Very simple!

On top of those, electric cars are just Prius without engines, nothing
superior than that from automotive engineering perspective. So if you want to
be eco and future don’t make a compromise and go buy a Prius.

Toyota design teams being objectively suited in drawing toilet seats than cars
is a separate issue.

------
purpleidea
I think this should work with many other models of cars too! I hope you found
it helpful and interesting.

